# Micaela Schäfer - Playboy Shooting Südafrika - Behind The Scenes - 1080p



## kalle04 (13 Nov. 2015)

*Micaela Schäfer - Playboy Shooting Südafrika - Behind The Scenes - 1080p*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

108 MB - mp4 - 1920 x 1080 - 02:25 min

Micaela Schäfer - Playboy Shooting Südafrika - Behind The Scenes - 1080p - uploaded.net​


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2015)

Früher waren im PB noch hübsche Mädels  nehmen jetzt auch jeden Mist


----------



## kueber1 (13 Nov. 2015)

Eine Erscheinung ist Sie aber schon, obwohl ich Sie lieber in schwarz sehe


----------



## Grobi (13 Nov. 2015)

Gähn!
Nichts, was man nicht schon hundertmal gesehen hätte.


----------



## chini72 (15 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für sexy MiCA!!


----------



## 1331Kai1331 (15 Nov. 2015)

Danke für Pics und Vid! Irgendwie steckt Sie in einer Sackgasse. Das zeigt Sie auch am Brandenburger Tor und bei Events. Entweder Sie zieht sich an oder macht heissere Shots!


----------



## Santaclaus001 (15 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder von Micaela


----------



## leech47 (15 Nov. 2015)

Ist ja nicht so, daß man wegsehen würde.


----------



## goraji (18 Nov. 2015)

leech47 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, daß man wegsehen würde.



DOCH! :angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Bowes (21 Nov. 2015)

*Vielen Dank für das Video von Micaela Schäfer.*


----------



## Carnifex (21 Nov. 2015)

Also irgendwas hat die Frau....zwar nicht die hellste...Auf jeden Fall Danke für das Video und die Pics


----------



## darkness89 (10 Dez. 2015)

heiss  tolle bilder


----------



## johnnycash (18 Dez. 2015)

Danke für das Video


----------



## Scooter (18 Dez. 2015)

Micaela Schäfer soll sich mal was neues einfallen lassen wird langsam langweilig


----------



## kueber1 (18 Dez. 2015)

Gegen die Figur kann man nichts sagen. Das Gesicht hat mir früher besser gefallen


----------



## gimli1 (24 Dez. 2015)

Danke fur sexy Micaela


----------



## werbi (6 März 2016)

supergut danke


----------



## JonSnow (27 Apr. 2016)

wow danke krass dass es auch auf youtube ist.


----------



## picks (1 Mai 2016)

entlich ein wenig mehr zu sehen.danke


----------



## BayAreaClicc (16 Juli 2016)

Wirklich eine Wunderschöne Frau,:thx: für die Tollen Bilder


----------

